# Maudsley steam valve reversing gear



## steamboatmodel (Jan 10, 2010)

Does anyone have any plans or information on Maudsley steam valve reversing gear?
I have not found anything clear enough on the web.
Regards,
Gerald.


----------



## steamboatmodel (Jan 15, 2010)

There has been 96 viewers. 
Does no one know about this?


----------



## gbritnell (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a complete set of steam engineering books, American, and they don't show anything about what you're asking. 
gbritnell


----------



## shred (Jan 15, 2010)

I looked in a couple books I have and found a mention or two that implied it was some sort of system designed for marine engines, but no details.


----------



## Maryak (Jan 16, 2010)

From what I can gather he was associated with Stevenson and IMHO is a rather obscure name for Stevensons Link Valve gear.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Jasonb (Jan 16, 2010)

Model Engineer did have an article on him about 6months ago but no mention of his valve gear.

Jason


----------



## Bluechip (Jan 16, 2010)

Gerald,

There is a book about Henry Maudslay ISBN 0-7524-2766-0, which is a biography of his engineering life. He had dealings with many other Pioneers of the Industrial Age, so it is entirely possible any valve gear patents/variations are not specifically under his name. The book makes no mention of Stephenson though.

Towards the end of his life, he was involved with steam engines with a company called 'Maudslay, Sons, & Field'
so maybe that's where you need to look. Before that it was machine tools, printing machines, drop hammers etc. although he did do some projects with Brunel. 

The book I have has no detailed drawings, but many of the 'general arrangement' type.

http://www.sciencemuseum.org.uk/on-line/energyhall/section13.asp

or

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_Maudslay

The book title is:

Henry Maudslay & the Pioneers of the Machine Age

Dave BC


----------



## JohnLanark (Jan 16, 2010)

Here is an engraving and part of the description of Maudsley Sons & Field's "simple and effective" valve gear used for oscillating paddle steamer engines. This is from Modern Marine Engineering by NP Burgh 1867. There another page of description. Sorry it disappears into the book fold on my home scanner. If this is the gear in question I can try for a better scan through the week at work. John


----------



## Maryak (Jan 16, 2010)

John,

Thank you, :bow: I stand corrected - Even if it's not what Gerald is seeking I would appreciate learning more about this gear.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## JohnLanark (Jan 17, 2010)

Looking through the same book again, there is also information on Maudslay's reversing gear for screw engines - perhaps this is more what Gerald is looking for. It uses four gears instead of a curved Stephenson's link. Hopefully you will be able to zoom these thumbnails. There are also very fragile fold out engravings of the 300 nominal hp three cylinder engines for Russian frigate "Pervenelz" using this gear. This is a horizontal retun crank engine. Hope this may help! John


----------



## steamboatmodel (Jan 17, 2010)

John you hit the nail on the head, thats the one.
I evan found it in google books:
http://books.google.com/books?id=Aq...resnum=1&ved=0CAcQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=&f=false
At the last Toronto Society of Model Engineers a fellow showed a model with this type of gear and I was intrigued. I have been able to contact the fellow and get some information. Also a link to some photos in the eighth post down;
http://www.therustybolt.com/index.php/topic,145.msg1903.html#msg1903
I am going to dig my Mechano set out and see if I have it figured out.
Thanks all,
Regards,
Gerald.


----------



## JohnLanark (Jan 18, 2010)

Crikey, full marks to Google for making such a rare book available. It has lots of potential model projects 

For example (1) the Messrs Dudgeon annular compound at page 277 & 278 & slide valve at 286. It has a central high pressure cylinder surrounded by a low pressure cylinder in the shape of a ring. I have this on my list of engines to make - will be interesting making the core boxes.

(2)  Mssrs Watt's feed pump at page 315.

(3) Messrs Maudsley Sons & Field scotch crank rotative feed pump for launch engine in the fold out plates.. not on line. I photocopied this, scaled it up, made patterns and started a model.











Good luck with your modelling of the valve gear.John


----------

